# SHOW ME YOUR HAY BAGS



## Bona Fide

Ok not necessarily bags - but show me your on the go - show, travel, whatever bags, racks, whatever. Here's mine (I w ant to monogram it but have been too lazy LOL)









And here's what I want:







Only like this one for the convenience of adding grain in the same "feeder" but could see it being an issue with certain critters standing in it or ... leaving surprises...









I like the racks too - but kind of like the fold-able bag style as well. Why do you have the type you have and what did you pay for them? Are they homemade - did you choose them for the price or another reason?


----------



## harmonygoats

We have some like the last one. Our space is at a premium when we travel so we started with the bags. They roll up easily and the girls don't get their heads stuck.


----------



## sweetgoats

These are what I buy. They are really nice. i have made a lot of different ones but it is cheaper to purchase these then make the ones I do.
These people have a bulk buy and that is how i do it.
http://www.tackwholesale.com/hay-bag-ca ... 3e80950cdd

I have bought these for our 4H group http://www.tackwholesale.com/nylon-with ... p-145.html. I do not like them as much as the other one. The strap really is worthless and it is really hard to attach the bag to the fence. On the top one we use a big clip that opens on both ends to attach to the fence.

The ones I got for my 4Hers we sewed like Grand Champion showman and our county fair and the year. Everyone got one no matter if they were a Grand or not. The others said the county fair and the year, that way everyone went out of the ring with one.


----------



## KW Farms

We use Classic Equine hay bags, they work great! They hold alot of hay and the holes are just the right size to where the goats can't get their heads or legs caught. We only use these during the fair, but they work really well.

Couldn't get the pic on here so here's the link to a pic.... http://www.pards.com/store/graphics/000 ... bag-SM.jpg


----------



## sparks879

I use these
http://hoeggergoatsupply.com/xcart/prod ... =67&page=2
You can attach them with zipties to any sort of fence and they are cheaper then most hay bags. They stack inside of eachother for asy transport and are really light weight. I stopped using hay bags at shows because my goats would stand in them to "see me better" I dont know how many bags they ripped before i got these. plus they cant get their heads stuck in these. My girls kept putting their heads through the center hole and then out the top of the hay bag becoming stuck.
beth


----------

